# Strange catches



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

What are the top 3 wierdest things you have caught on a hook and what are the top 3 that you have caught in your cast net?

I havn't caught too much wierd stuff on a rod and reel i did catch a catfish on a Rat-L-Trap once  but nothin much else wierd.

in my cast net i'll have to say that the wierdest thing i have caught was an 8# carp (i thought it was a log at first) next would be the biggest gizzard shad i have ever seen (it dwarfed the bluegills we were catching) and the third would have to be sea snot jellyfish (they look like actual little clear blobs of jelly they cant sting they just flow with the current)

so what wierd stuff have Ya'll caught?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I was pond fishing for bass with a Strike King Grass Frog and hooked a huge bullfrog ! I've caught many a snake in my minnow traps . Well , they had drowned . While seining in a creek for minnows as a young boy , my best friend started screeming , dropped his side of the net and ran out of the water . He then proceeded to jump up and down , all the while shaking his right leg . Finally a foot long white sucker fell out of his pant leg !  I caught a Diamondback Terrapin in my castnet in the Manokin River . My buddy Dave caught a Snowy Grouper in the OC inlet . Hooked a few seagulls and pelicans in my day as well .


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oyster Crackers, Blind Robins, Monkfish and Squid, on hook and line.

Water Moccasin, Snapping Turtle and a Muskrat in a net.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Smoothbore54 said:


> Oyster Crackers, Blind Robins, Monkfish and Squid, on hook and line.
> 
> Water Moccasin, Snapping Turtle and a Muskrat in a net.


 Are you talking about a sea robin ? If so , take and cut the belly out as it makes one of the best strip baits you can use for flounder !


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I caught a 14 inch Spiny Lobster on a fishing pole when I was stationed at Wallace Air Station Philippines.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Al Kai said:


> I caught a 14 inch Spiny Lobster on a fishing pole when I was stationed at Wallace Air Station Philippines.


 While working on various headboats over the years , I've seen quite a few lobsters caught while bottom fishing in the Mid-Atlantic . I've also caught various species of fish over the years that had Sea Lampreys hanging off them . Gross MOFOS !:--|


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

on a hook-1. sea cucumber 2. Man of war 3. rocks.
Sea Cucumber put up best fight....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

A seahorse on fishbite bloodworms in NJ
A 10lb+ snapping turtle on a nite crawler in a PA farm pond
A ribbonfish on squid at Hatteras


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Eels aren't a rare catch, but last summer, my buddy pulled up a 4 footer from the Choptank. And, it was as thick as a soda can!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Caught a squid last night. They can become quite the little pests after a while.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

a handgun


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

did u report that handgn


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well I clean the bottom pretty good...LOL
on rod and reel :Crab pots and traps,a chum churn,Lures,jigs,rigs,big balls of string and sinkers,horseshoe crabs both dead and alive,a dead skate,fishing rods,fishing nets both extension and rope type,someone elses fish with their rigs,squid,sunglasses,a hat,shirts and rags...Damn Delaware is polluted !
Castnet: Squid,Ballyhoo, baby mackerel and blowfish.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

in a castnet- juvenile 2-3 inch cobias
juvenile jack crevalles
juvenile triggerfish


on hook & line- -3 to 4 foot ribbonfish 
-remora 
-small 16 3/4 inch sturgeon


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

About 20 years ago, down in Florida....near Jacksonville...I think it was a creek off the St. Johns Rver, I was fresh water fishing for largemouth bass and I was in the water in one of the fishin-float things (canvas coverered truck tire-tube contraptions) and I was casting a Jitterbug lure around the edges of a big patch of lily pads......when......I got the biggest strike of my life !!!!! An alligator just swallowed up that lure.....Fortunately the line was broken rather quickly or I would have donated my rod and reel to the gator....because when I saw what it was, I knew I wasn't going to be cranking him in while I was floating in his neighborhood !!!! Howie


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Do*

Spouses or girlfriends count??????


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I forgot about snakes in the minnow traps and all the junk I have caught off the bottom.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

A very unhappy mud turtle.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

All my weird stuff came from castnetting. When I was a kid, I had five or six 10-gallon tanks scattered around my room with seahorses and pipefish and baby barracudas and baby spadefish and baby tog (I just thought they were green wrasses--the babies look nothing like the adults). I even had a tank full of comb jellies, which would flash brilliant purple in the middle of the night, that corner of my room lighting up like a thunderstorm.

But the neatest thing I ever caught was a short bigeye (_Pristigenys alta_). That little dude was seriously lost when I pulled him out of an inlet in Virginia. But man, he looked good in the tank. Mean little SOB, too.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

A couple year ago flea,cutbait, Richard, Andy Gotsis and I were fishing on PAX Air Station and I caught an old rod and reel. The thing had been under water for a long time. SOmewhere I think that I have a picture.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Navy S.E.A.L.

Baby porpoise.

January drum at Pea Island.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I caught a small Tarpon in a cast net*

and baby gags in the cape fear river


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*stuff*

last Sept I caught a Lizzard fish in a cast net 

Caught a 4' eel also ... slimy ###### ... Cut my line on that one .. catfishing with liver ..


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> did u report that handgn


no i did not i put it on my dresser and showed it off to the kids in school
was i suppose to?


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

bed liner


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Front fender off an old VW Bug


----------



## crabbyg (Feb 25, 2007)

snagged a beaver once, in a farm pond. needless to say he was not happy. cut the line on that one.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

by hook: two horseshoe crabs doing the wild thing.
by net: a 10" tarpon, I didn't think there were any under 40lbs in this area.
most unusal sight: a gator surfing at Ponte Vedra Beach.


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

Starfish, sea urchin o and the best one is while freshwater fishing a fresh deer leg


----------



## scoobe (Jan 2, 2007)

Ever catch an old plastic bag or piece of carpeting? At night it can look like you snagged a sea monster. Don't know whether to keep on cranking or drop the gear and run! Damn things can put up a good 'fight' in a strong rip too. 

I've also pulled up a complete rod and reel off a bridge. It must have been recent as it was still in workable condition.

Another time a Canada goose took off with my hook in its beak. I started to panic and wasn't sure what to do as the thing started to fly away but luckily the hook popped free of its beak. 

This doesn't really count but one time I heard the dog squealing and went to investigate. He is awful found of sniffing things and he happened to get into my surf bag full of used striper plugs. He had one set of trebles hooked behind his ears and the other in his paw. Luckily I was about to free him before him before any damage was done. He was making it worse by struggling - the more pain he felt the more he pulled, setting the hooks deeper and causing more pain - etc. Because they were big salt water hooks, none of the points went in past the barb.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*"free" salmon*

I snagged a #20 line while bank fishing in the Niagara River one time. I figured I would probaly keep snaggin it if I didn't pull it out of there so I grab it and start winding it up around my hand. About ten turns into it it starts pulsing a little. No big deal this river has whirlpools, switches direction from right to left and back, has boils that shoot up from the bottom, and everything else I figure it must be the current acting strange on a bunch of stretched out line so I keep winding. A minute later the line pulls real hard and starts to cut into my hand and a 30-35# (huge) salmon jumps about 50 feet in front of me two or three times. My tackle box with my knife is way back there so I grab a beer can that's laying in the rocks and start winding the line around that before the line cuts to my bone. Finally manage to unwrap my reddish purplish hand and my brother finally gets over to me and lands the fish.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow nice luck there Kelsch


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

Ya I couldn't believe it. Unfortunately, I never caught any salmon near that large on a rod and reel.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

one time i caught a lady fish, but the thing was that i caught it by the line, not the hooks. i guess it swam into my line cause when i reeled it in it was just wrapped around it a few times and it was about 40 yds from the end of the line. i also caught a navy experimental line for a sensor or somethin. they wouldnt tell me what it was but they did tell me to leave immediatly and divers came out and everything. i was purty scared.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Caught an anchor line that had been cut off and pulled up line with the anchor still attached.


----------



## FishStu (Nov 4, 2003)

My most unusual catch was a pair of men's shorts . There was a wallet, car keys, change ,etc in the pocket. 
After cleaning and drying the contents of the wallet, was able to locate the owner from his driving licence. Turns out he dropped them overboard about 6 months earlier. Boy was he surprised to get his wallet and contents including cash returned after so long underwater. 
I am not going to speculate how he lost his shorts but must have been a good story .


----------



## leupus (Jan 3, 2006)

*great stuff*

I have caught some great odd stuff. 1 rod and reek with an umbrella rig attached to it. Took forever to bring in, must have snagged somthing and spooled the reel without anyone knowing before it went in as well. Catch bullfrogs with those mice lures brought along the bank of a lake. Numerous rusted out crab traps, etc... I bet it is amazing how much junk is on the bottom.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Last year I was lake fishing just to get out was using my 7 footer with 20# PP and caught a 60lb giant alligator snapping turtle. I was amazed at how big it was and that I was able to bring it half way to land. Caught another persons snapped off rigg with a dead craoker attached to it. Many crabs, floating debris like ziplock bags, logs and trash. Netted a huge water snake. Snagged what must of been a 3 pound elwife on my spot line. casting net I would have to say a big arse shad that I cut up for bait, oh yeah and a pier, when my cast net got hooked up on a nail protruding out of one of the wooden pylons causing my net to tear beyond fixing and had to purchase another.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a penn 209 & a 309 that i still fish today...big sea turtle(didn't catch him but i saw him)...27" cobia on a 2" minnow(i was flattie fishing)...some guys rod/reel that got ripped by a cow ray...a pair of shorts with mustang keys in the pocket...those stand out in my mind...my sister caught some nut scuba diving under O.V. pier...she was about 9 and she thought it was a monster...


----------

